# February Special - Free Microfibre when you spend over £50



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

***Special Offer***

For the month of Febraury we are giving away a 24" x24" Pakshak Ultra towel with every order over £50

But thats not all!!

Spend over £75 and get two.....

Spend over £100 and get three......

Heres the towel

There is no one per person restriction on this offer so order as many times as you like over £50 and you will get a free towel in the bargain!

"Keep on :buffer: "

Cheers,

Johnny. :driver:


----------



## Tom1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Any news on #81 polish, i'm ready to get an order in.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Fantastic offer John but have just spent a small fortune getting pc this month so any more money that disappears and the wife will make me disappear permenantly, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Tom1 said:


> Any news on #81 polish, i'm ready to get an order in.


Its on order with meguiars.... wasnt in my last consignment from them


----------



## Howi (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi, I spent over £50, order 30120211 and I didn't get the above towel.

Also order 29240962 hasn't arrived. This showed as 'dispatched' before I placed the above order, which arrived 2 days later.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Howi, 

I am not in the office on Monday or this weekend! Woohoo 

I will email Adrian @ Cleanandshiny with your details and get him to email you re the outstanding towel, we did send a batch of about 20 out but if you didnt get it, we will send another one! 

As for the order that hasnt arrived ill get him to email you about that too..... we did have a few that have been carded in the last few days though...


----------



## Howi (Feb 4, 2006)

Much appreciated.


----------



## swampy (Feb 5, 2006)

I thought it was because I am an unwashed member and should think myself lucky to get a discount (thanks), but my order (ref. 29760763) came without the freebie towel ...... boo hoo. Can you sort things out for me too Johnnyopolis.

Thanks

Swampy


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

really odd... I will check we did have a towel returned on friday because the person didnt pick it up from the post office!!!!


----------



## swampy (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks Johnny

One day I'll be washed too!!!!!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Guys I have just spoken Johnnyopolis who has asked me to post on his behalf as he's out of the office today.

Howi and Swampy your FREE Micro Fiber towels are going out tonight ( apologies....).

Howi - the order to which you refer has been mis-routed by the courier. A new consignment has been made up this morning and will go out today.


Any queries contact me in Johnnyopolis abscence today.........via clean and shiny web contact us page.

cheers guys. 

Adrian


----------



## Howi (Feb 4, 2006)

Now whats the betting that will arrive when I'm out tommmorrow morning! Just my luck!


----------



## swampy (Feb 5, 2006)

Yipee :thumb: Thanks for that, 1st class service. Now I'm going to wait by the letter box!!!!!


----------



## Howi (Feb 4, 2006)

Mine arrived, the little yellow card that is, telling me I was out when the courier tried to deliver. Missed them by 2 minutes.

Went and collected the package later. All sorted including free MF, thanks guys.


----------



## swampy (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks guys, the towel arrived today. Can you send some good weather too then I can go and play


----------

